
What Is the “God Mode” Folder in Windows 10, and How Do I Enable It? - Alupis
https://www.howtogeek.com/402458/enable-god-mode-in-windows-10/
======
monkpit
Sounds kind of like what Control Panel used to be.

~~~
WorldMaker
That's basically all this is. It's the GUID of a Shell Object root that is the
parent or grandparent of a lot of things like the old Control Panel applets,
many of the MMC snap-ins, and related other junk.

It's also why this million year old "trick" (you'll find mentions of "GodMode
folder" going back decades across nearly every Windows Version) is
increasingly obsolete and useless. Windows 10 even helpfully labels a bunch of
that stuff as "Windows 7" as a reminder it is the old/obsolete way to do a
thing.

The modern Setting app isn't hacked into the Shell Object space so doesn't let
you do hacks with folders named with Shell Object GUIDs. Though if you do want
to deep link into the Windows 10 Settings, it does allow deep linking through
ms-settings URLs, and those are actually easier to memorize if you wanted than
random GUIDs, and should work most places you can launch web URLs on Windows.
For instance: ms-settings:colors

~~~
RouterRooter
>Though if you do want to deep link into the Windows 10 Settings, it does
allow deep linking through ms-settings URLs,<

so would this be why Microsoft is very interested in having port 80 open for
business? [aside from using 80 for updates]

~~~
naniwaduni
URLs have nothing to do with port 80.

~~~
RouterRooter
so this is not like the URL that would be typed into a browser?

like this sort of thing:

[https://www.webopedia.com/TERM/U/URL.html](https://www.webopedia.com/TERM/U/URL.html)

~~~
naniwaduni
This is a URL:

    
    
      https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18995045
    

We'd look for it on port 443, not 80. This is also a URL:

    
    
      mailto:example@example.org?subject=This%20is%20an%20example&body=This%20is%20a%20continuation%20of%20the%20example.
    

There are a bunch of ports that might be used in the course of handling it,
but most of them aren't port 80.

URLs are a quite general concept that don't necessarily even require
networking:

    
    
      data:text/plain;base64,SGVsbG8sIFdvcmxkIQ

~~~
RouterRooter
yess port 443 for a https address, and port 80 for an http address.

The impression i immediately had was that windows 10 system settings of an
individual machine could be reached, across the web , using a URL just like
any webbrowser and server normally would operate.

~~~
WorldMaker
These URLs use a custom protocol handler that is only registered on that
machine and is never exposed externally. It's the same technique that is used
in every operating system these days to handle application-specific URLs, such
as the exact same way that most iOS and Android apps launch each other.
There's no "server", it's just Windows looking up "Does any application handle
`ms-settings:`? Oh yes, this one is registered to do that." and then passing
on whatever information was provided after the colon to that app's startup
handler.

URLs are the modern CLI. It's not a secret.

